# Looking for gerbils in Kent



## JonathanR (Jan 7, 2012)

Loving home waiting for rescue gerbils in Kent.

Experienced adult owners - we've had a number of gerbils from local sanctuaries.

Currently have giant multi level tank that would suit small family of gerbils (it's a fish tank with burrowing space and a cage on top with platforms and wheel). We also have a smaller purpose built tank which would take one or two in luxury. Smaller tank is about 2'6" long and has glass platforms inside.

They are just waiting for gerbils.

Anybody have some that need a new home? I guarantee they will be well looked after.


----------



## JonathanR (Jan 7, 2012)

Fingers crossed this is sorted now


----------



## JoannaM (Aug 26, 2012)

I realise that you posted this some time ago but i thought there is no harm in trying. I am leaving for university at the end of september and have 4 gerbils that need a new loving home. They live in their pairs as there are two males and two females. Their cages would be included if there was any chance that you may be interested in having them.

Joanna x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

You could also try Furry Friends in Surrey.


----------

